# Bad day for a homeless guy



## Erebus (Jul 28, 2009)

I work in Oak Cliff (ghetto or dallas(unfortunately) and there is this guy that lives in a house behind my work. He has a little trailer that sits on his property that he lets this homeless guy live in if he helps him (I won't say with what). Well, they are always burning leaves (which they are not supposed to be doing) and they caught a little tarp on fire that cover the trailer. Well, one thing lead to another and I starting taking pictures. And a video when the FD showed up and put it out.










































VID00022-20100208-1451.flv video by toyota4x405 - [email protected]@[email protected]@http://vid728.photobucket.com/player.swf?file=http://vid728.photobucket.com/albums/ww283/toyota4x405/[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@ww283/toyota4x405/VID00022-20100208-1451


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

oh gee whiz...
I work in south Oak Cliff too.


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

Ummm...what are those big tanks FULL OF!!??


----------



## Erebus (Jul 28, 2009)

Hahaha, they are filled with fire suppression agents. Ha, whats the coincidence of that?


----------



## Erebus (Jul 28, 2009)

Here is an aftermath picture. Best picture I could get, didn't want to treaspass.


----------



## Revenant (Mar 17, 2007)

Erebus said:


> Here is an aftermath picture. Best picture I could get, didn't want to treaspass.


Yeeegh.... good enough... good enough picture of the trailer to see that there ain't no trailer no mo. Good that the homeless dude wasn't having a nap inside at the time.

Now there you are in Texas, you could have called the Rangers, and Chuck Norris would have mosey'd up to those canisters of fire suppression chemicals, snap-kicked a few of them up in the air, then a couple of good roundhouse kicks to send them into the middle of the fire BAM! extinguished. Then he'd whip out a cell phone, but the battery's dead, so he'd rub it on his beard and charge it back up and call in and say "Yeah, under control"...

Sorry. I was at the bar and my buddy had got us started on Chuck Norris jokes, and I just got home and saw this. Seriously -- very cool video catch. Glad nobody got hurt. And glad your neighbor's house (and your workplace) didn't catch fire. Maybe he'll learn a lesson about burning leaves? Ya think?

Nah. Prolly not.


----------



## pagan (Sep 9, 2009)

Erebus said:


> Hahaha, they are filled with fire suppression agents. Ha, whats the coincidence of that?


A little irony there, if youre into that. Glad no one was hurt.


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

I thought they were propane tanks or something...


----------

